# Making an X crossing between loops



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

When making an X between inner and outer loops, what is difference between the various degree X track I see. I have all aristo track and train li switches but when I made decision on a 90, I went with lgb as it was much better construction and electrical than the aristo 90. So input on the lgb vs aristo for the X, as well as the degree issue would really be appreciated please.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

No input?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You already chose LGB over Aristo so that gets a why bother... 
For the life of me I can't picture your X between concentric circles or why you need an X if you moved your switches to avoid an X... 

Pictures, crude drawings or fancy would really help. 

A lot of our active members are on the road at a thing calld Marty's. 

The 'degree issue' what the heck are you talking about? 

Not really enough info from you.... 

John


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

my question is ... by adding the switches and crossing are you making a reverse loop or two that will be a problem ( as in short) becouse you are dc power

and most of the time if the loop is short you make the 90 degree work


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

When I did this around the Christmas tree, I used a 30 degree (or is it listed as 60 degree?) X and four switches. Had to use four small sections of track keep the two lines separated. Looks like the following as best as I can do it with text. 

___________ 
X 
___________ 

The horizontal lines are the two loops. The X is the crossover, need one switch at each leg of the X to connect to the loops. 

Scott, makes sort of a double crossover if you do not have the room to make two single crossovers. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

if the loops run paralell where the crossing shall be, and using a 90° crossing, you would need 45° switches. 
the LGB R1 switches are 30°, and would combine with a 30° crossing.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm also having trouble visualizing the OPs question. 

Is this two loops that intersect one another or is this a crossover between an inside loop and an and outside loop? If so a 90 crossing is going to eat up a heckova lotta space to make it work. 

Drawing or pics please, otherwise its hard to interpret what you are trying to do.









This is a study using more traditional R1 turnouts but it shows how sectional track would need to be set up for a cross over between two parallel tracks, which is what I think you were trying to do. You dont say what diameters your turn outs are so you might have to do a bit of experimentation to get it right .


To do it with R1s and a 90 crossover (bottom) you will need 1/2 length R1 sectional track to bring the divergent curves to where the 90 can be used, the trouble with this is that you end up with a more severe reverse S situation, which could be an issue. You will also need a couple small make up sections on the straights.

This is why most will use a 30 crossover (top) as it yields a less radical a departure angle, takes up less space and has a very much reduced reverse S condition.

Hope this helps.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 24 Sep 2012 08:52 AM 

This is why most will use a 30 crossover (top) as it yields a less radical a departure angle, takes up less space and has a very much reduced reverse S condition.

Hope this helps. 






Or the LGB 22.5 degree crossing to go with the LGB 8-foot diameter turnouts.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I guess I didn't make it clear and since I know what I'm trying to do, I assume the rest of the world does too. Sorry. First, the LGB 90 is at another part of track, not this x area. I need to figure out how to do a crude drawing to make it clear, but ths dang iPad has some limits. Will get drawing before moving forward. Oh and planning on using Train-Li R4 but have not bought them yet, til I get this worked out.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The train -Li pairs of R4 will give a single leg X crossing without adding any track. All you have to do is place 2 back to back and the straight portions will be parallel. Need more spacing between tracks, just add a straight between the diverging tracks. 
But you may want to have a real X crossing by using 4 R4's and I am not sure of how a 22.5 or 30 degree crossing matches with the R4. Call Axel of Train_li and ask him how best to do this with his switches.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

i was thinking figure 8 ..... but i think you mean more like this


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not the best artist let alone using a mouse to draw it. But this should give everyone an idea.
data:image/png;base64,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
Here are pics showing the area. The loop that will use the 90 crossing is out where that watermelon is growing (for now) and will go around the pine trees. The X I am working out is there the shovel and red buckets are.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's my double crossing using four (NI) ProLine r4's and I think it's the Proline 45 degree small crossing. I mentioned to Axel at Train-Li what I was trying to do and he fixed me up.
I also have an inner loop that runs through a tunnel and a larger outer loop.











The straight (brass) pieces in between the switches are 8-1/2 inches long. The whole double crossing is 44 inches long by 13 inches wide.
The switches are controlled by air mounted underneath each switch.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

but i dont think lgb makes r4 switches ... r5? maybe ? 22.5 degree?


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

my bad the switchs are not lgb the crossing was ....


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Mickey,

When you show switches as R4 and R7, you really need to specify which manufacturer you are talking about.
That "Rx" switch terminology has been totally messed up in Large Scale ever since Piko came out with R- designations that didn't match LGBs and this situation is getting worse.

What determines the type of switches you need and the cross-over is the distance between the two parallel tracks and how much space you can use for the cross-over.

Heyn makes a cross-over that is designed to work with LGB R1 switches if you have very little space and can operate on R1 curves:










The crossing is 60 degrees, the track spacing 233 mm and the space required 323 mm measured to the outside edge of the ties.

He also makes a crossing that works with LGB R2 switches (ie LGB R2 radius):










45 degree crossing and 187 mm between the parallel tracks, or

using R3 switches with 251 mm between tracks

Here is a picture/drawing of all three:










With R3 switches you need 341 mm of space.

I assume R4 switches have a larger curvature than R3, so you need either more space for the dross-over or you need to increase the spacing between the parallel tracks.

All depends what your constraints are.

Knut


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

LGB - R2 switches?? - that is something new to me. as far as i know they produce(d) only R1 and R3 switches. 
and while one of their crossings (30°) combines with the R1 switches, their doubleswitch-slip crossing combines with R3 switches.
(and their 90° crossing does not combine with switches.)


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

First of all, sorry for the too large of pic. Forgot to size it first and then edit kept erroring out when tried to remove it, then got business call and ran out of edit time. So that's end result. 

I know about the everyone's R is not the same, which is why I did say train-li in my post on first page, second from bottom. I guess you just missed it but in future probably good idea to also list on drawings just for clariety. 

So I'm trying to understand when I see some X as 19 vs 30 how that translates. 19 means less drastic of an "S" effect but lengthens the overall area the switches take up? Parallel tracks also closer? Less drama on train geometry for fewer problems and higher speed? Does that about sum it up?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 25 Sep 2012 08:15 PM 
LGB - R2 switches?? - that is something new to me. as far as i know they produce(d) only R1 and R3 switches.

Sorry Kormson -
These are R2 switches but not sold by LGB, they just match the LGB R2 radius and they are not much longer than R1 switches, so good to use in tight spaces and if you don't want to use R1 curves.
They also allo for a nice tight cross-over.

Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By mickey on 25 Sep 2012 08:23 PM 
So I'm trying to understand when I see some X as 19 vs 30 how that translates. 19 means less drastic of an "S" effect but lengthens the overall area the switches take up? Parallel tracks also closer? Less drama on train geometry for fewer problems and higher speed? Does that about sum it up? 
Yes


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By krs on 26 Sep 2012 08:03 AM These are R2 switches but not sold by LGB, they just match the LGB R2 radius and they are not much longer than R1 switches, so good to use in tight spaces and if you don't want to use R1 curves. 



who makes them? who sells them?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, for sure it will allow closer parallel track spacing than an LGB 90 ha ha! 

With the 90, your parallel tracks will need to be 5 foot apart if you use R1 curves to get to the crossing. 

Yes, smaller angle is, well, smaller... and will do exactly what you say. 

As always, use the "longest" switches you can (highest R number or highest frog number) and lowest number of degrees in the crossing. 

Greg


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

think again, greg. 
using R1 switches, four 6" pieces of R1 curves and the 90° crossing - the whole thing has a length of 3' 4" and a width (outside) of two foot.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

think again, greg. 
using R1 switches, four 6" pieces of R1 curves and the 90° crossing - the whole thing has a length of 3' 4" and a width (outside) of two foot.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

think again, greg. 
using R1 switches, four 6" pieces of R1 curves and the 90° crossing - the whole thing has a length of 3' 4" and a width (outside) of two foot.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys, guys come on. Let's me say it again, the 90 has NOTHING to do with the X crossing with the 4 switches. If you look at my drawing, the 90 is a totally separate loop. My only reference to the 90 was in that the LGB is much better quality than the comparable aristo AND has the electrical in the middle to avoid loss of track power on smaller things like the hand cars. At least n my opinion. So the question is, besides the degree issue, does the same hold true for these X crossings as far as quality, electrical, etc between the LGB and the aristo?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

And the answer is.... you get what you pay for. 
The Aristo will work, the LGB is better. But you knew that, like I told you before it's a why bother. 
Ok I'll pat you on the back and tell you; Wow way to go. 

Too many folks had trouble understanding your statement/question for it to be on ourside. Put yourself down instead of talking down to us. 
At first I wanted to help you, now, not so much. 

John


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

No talk or put down intended


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

No put or talk down intended. In fact I even said in the beginning that I realized I was now realizing I sounded like everyone could read my mind, so I further explained, including a drawing. But sometimes people seem to just jump in without reading prior post, etc, so they miss that something was already answered, explained or corrected, like the 90 thing. I had already made it clear that the 90 was not part of the switch question (a couple times) and even showed it in a drawing. On the LGB vs Aristo, I got feedback before getting the 90 and once it came in, it was obvious the LGB was better quality and electrical in the middle so fewer issues with small stuff. So I wanted to see if was same issue with X before I spend money since there is no place around here to see them before I buy. I truly do respect input from those who have traveled the road before me, so I learn from them. As for the degree thing, as I saw pics and read comments, it became clearer to me, which is what I was after. 

No disrespect intended to anyone here. Really.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nor on my side, friend. 
It's better to seperate questions and have different threads for each thought. 
Not everybody reads word for word... I think most read the question, formulate their answers and skim through to see if others have similar responses. I often read from the beginning the first time and then take advantage of the icon to the right of subjects for the 'next new post'. 
I uh ah um also forget more than I like to admit ... 
Also consider "Let me say it again" your subject is more important to you than us.... so we do just jump in when something is interesting or we feel we can help and no we don't always remember everything you've said. 

A word of caution on your reverse curve, through trial and error most agree that it helps cars track through better if you have a straight section of track, equal to your longest equipment in the middle between the opposit curves. Helps prevent derailments as cars force each other off the track. I run smaller equip. and can get away with 12" and slow speed. 

Happy Rails 
John


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 27 Sep 2012 10:38 AM

A word of caution on your reverse curve, through trial and error most agree that it helps cars track through better if you have a straight section of track, equal to your longest equipment in the middle between the opposit curves. Helps prevent derailments as cars force each other off the track. I run smaller equip. and can get away with 12" and slow speed. 


I agree with your comment about reverse curves and adding a straight section in between, however, if there is a reasonable amount of space for the cross-over (doesn't indicate any dimensions on the sketch), then a "slender" crossing will act as the straight section.

I think everyone except the OP got confused with the 90-degree crossing comment in the first post.
I also thought what was asked for is how to lay out this bottom arrangement which was posted earlier using an LGB 90 degree crossing and R4 switches from Axel.










I just looked on Axel's website, but there is not enough dimension information on the R4 switch to determine the angle of the crossing required.
With the curved section of the R4 switch making a 4 ft radius circle, that would make the curved section just slightly larger than a standard R3 LGB switch so a 45-degree crossing should work.

That could still possibly give you the "S-Curve" problem depending on the equipment you run and the speed you run your trains on.

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

ahh... did not visualize right... only need to get to 45 degrees off the parallel track, not 90. Posted By kormsen on 27 Sep 2012 06:15 AM 
think again, greg. 
using R1 switches, four 6" pieces of R1 curves and the 90° crossing - the whole thing has a length of 3' 4" and a width (outside) of two foot.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Knut, South of the X that's been talked about on his track plan is a 8' S curve. 
That's what I was talking about... but ... no wait, you can't drag me back to the X or was it a + or an issue to another degree? 

Shhhsh he's off his meds..... I gotta go.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry, I was just focusing on the crossing at the top.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So I was thinking going with the LGB 22 degree but will it flow right? I have 3 feet in width and 10 to 12 feet in length so space is not an issue.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

if you got two left hands, buy another brand of 22° switches. 
i am very fond of LGB, but the 22° switches need a little adjustment to work fine.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Posted By Trains West on 25 Sep 2012 06:21 AM 
i was thinking figure 8 ..... but i think you mean more like this
 
 










The more I study this approach, I can avoid the whole X and just put a 1 foot piece (or what ever distance i need) between te 2 switches then move down a little and repeat with the other 2 switches.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mr Peabody where are we going in the way back machine? 
Well Sherman if you'll look at my first post, you'd see this line if you read it correctly; 

"For the life of me I can't picture your X between concentric circles or why you need an X if you moved your switches to avoid an X..." 

See that part about moving your switches? Oh how I hate it when my greatness is ignored! lol









Happy Rails 
John


----------

